# Membership Greene County



## quality hunter (Sep 12, 2007)

I need to sell my membership in greene county. I paid 835 for it. It includes a campsite with power and water. You get two tagged areas which you can take over my spots which are in a good location. It is 3700 acres and 40 members. It is Qdm with a 14 inch inside spread rule or 100 fine. Button bucks are a 50 dollar fine. Club has been qdm since 1988. A few 140 class bucks killed off the club and 120 inch bucks are the norm. There is a three doe limit. Population is 1 to 1 ratio. It also has a fishing lake on it with a few over ten pounds caught over the years. I will sell membership for 650. Send me a pm for more details.

James


----------



## gadeerwoman (Sep 12, 2007)

sent you a pm.


----------



## juniorbassman (Sep 12, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## quality hunter (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for all the replys I am waiting on an answer from the president and GadeerWoman is first in line. I will know something by Friday Or Sat.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Sep 13, 2007)

Just give me a call. You have my home number. (and I won't have to camp on the property so they can not worry about running around in their skivies )


----------



## gadeerwoman (Sep 20, 2007)

any word yet??


----------



## Model70 (Sep 21, 2007)

*I got a couple of openings......*

1000 acres  3 tracts Greene / Taliaferro County PRIVATE LAND
 6 point outside the ears or better QDM 

old bunk house  with electric and water
Power for campers
kids welcome  
Prefer-non drinkers  
All new land to our club   
 Lease runs June 1st  07 through May 28 08



23 members on 1000 acres 800.00  year round  

 send me an email   luns8537@bellsouth.net   I can reply with full rules and some maps

Ken 678-427-8924


----------



## quality hunter (Sep 22, 2007)

I am having a tuff time letting the president replace me sorry for the delay but it does not look good. We are still looking for 5 members at 835 .


----------



## Reid (Sep 22, 2007)

Where is the property located at in Greene County ?


----------



## Victor DeVine (Sep 23, 2007)

Same question as Reid.


----------



## quality hunter (Sep 23, 2007)

The property is located right off the greesboroo exit then right then left right behind the new home depot.


----------



## hoghunter1 (Sep 23, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## Reid (Sep 23, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## gadeerwoman (Sep 28, 2007)

James, pm send this morning.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Oct 1, 2007)

FYI, talked to the club president this morning and club is full up at this time.


----------

